# What's it looking like out there??



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pretty damn good!!!!!!


----------



## scupper (Mar 22, 2009)

...and this doesn't look too bad either...

http://www.biteweather.com/weather/index.php?mapwidth=640&mapheight=480&mapproj=fl_contour_640x480&forecast=getwavewatch&alt=marine_ndfd&dpp=0&map.x=199&map.y=267


----------

